# Newbie look for help!



## rawkfist (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey guys, 

Hope I’m not breaking the rules with not having a Nissan but I’m from southern WI. I don’t have a Nissan 350z but I came here to hopefully find out some stuff I can’t find any were else. 

I just want to know if any one can give a newbie a crash course on what the better options or just as much info as you can on the 03-06 Nissan 350z's. 

To let you know why I don’t know nearly anything about these is I’m a cavalier driver and I want something more dominant then that.


----------

